# Silly L1 quetion



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone asked me if the configuration of the L1 for a pf was the same as a standard E61 type fitting. I presume they meant for baskets as opposed to lugs.....is that right?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well is has the same size baskets, it locks in , in the same direction ( as opposed to some of the levers that lock interning it clockwise ) .beyond that I'm not sure


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I might be wrong, but I thought that the e61 was a development of that spring lever group. I though that Gaggia, Faema et. al., were making machines using the lever that is now being used by the L1 and in the interests of modernity, manufacturing costs, convenience, competitive advantage... All of the reasons that firms do this, Faema came up with the e61, which changed everything.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't know the answer to dfk question, but I think he is asking if the PF and lugs are the same in an l1 and an e61 , rather than the internals and spring etc.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are two configurations for the portafilters on commercial groups, 3 o'clock 9 o'clock and 1.30, 7.30 if you imagine a clock. Clearly the l1 is the latter, however configurations of this pattern do not necessarily fit the l1 as lug depth and width are different for different manufacturers, some will interchange but not all.

In answer to the question I believe the common thinking is that the 3, 9 pattern is the standard, so the L1 is not the same.


----------

